# Am i over watering and is this whu my grass looks like this



## Dvalade (May 26, 2017)

I have been growing grass seed and keeping it watered but the other day it was 80 degrees and I got home from work late but I still watered my lawn and it got dark out, now it has been raining out these last 2 days now I have what I think is rust fungi in my lawn , what do I do ? By the way it is not the new grass it is the old grass that is doing it and I have been watering alot


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Can you take a photo? Rust usually goes away if you let the lawn dry out.

You can try cutting it lower to let it dry out faster (maybe a notch or too).


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

First things first, cut the water. Frequent watering causes shallow roots, fungus and encourages weed germination. It's not good for the grass. This time of year you should only be watering about every 2 weeks, if that.

Edit: I'm not sure I'm understanding your situation, do you have separate areas of new grass and old grass, or did you seed into the older grass? When did you seed and when did it germinate?


----------



## Dvalade (May 26, 2017)

Yes it's seperate areas but I waterd the grass near the seed also. I have big areas in my lawn that where bare or all weeds. I am New to taking care of a lawn so I have been growing new grass in areas that where bare .. And also I tried uploading a photo but it won't let me not sure y


----------



## Dvalade (May 26, 2017)

I also seeded about 2 weeks ago and it's 2in tall already and it has germinated about 5 days after seeding


----------



## Dvalade (May 26, 2017)

Thanks guys I have deffinatly learned a lot and have been over watering and I also learned to never water at night which is what i did and do u think I should hit it with some fert if so what kind does anyone recommend


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Spring is not a good time to seed cool season grasses. There is competition from summer weeds and the grass goes into summer with shallow roots, which makes it hard for it to survive. You may have to re-do it early fall.

For the newly seeded areas water once every 3 days for the next 4 weeks and once every 5 days after that. Keep an eye on it, if a heat wave comes or it starts to show signs of wilting or drought stress, water. For your established grass, water once every 2 weeks with temps between 70-80 and once a week once temps go consistently above 80.

As far as fertilizing, since you're a beginner I would recommend Milorganite at bag rate (14 lbs/thousand sq ft) on all areas. One bag covers 2500 sq ft. Once you get a feel for your equipment/spreader you can switch to a synthetic product.


----------



## Dvalade (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the tips I knew going in to seeding that spring wasn't the ideal time but my lawn was not much of a lawn more like a sand pit. I will use your tips and hope the newly grown grass makes it thank u so much .. Also miloganite is my next fert I will be trying


----------

